
Like puzzles? Puzpix.com -  give us your feedback!! - sharpshoot
http://puzpix.com/
======
sharpshoot
We like puzzles and pretty pictures - so we made this little baby in the last
week :). We'd love to hear your feedback, what you think and see what your top
scores are...

enjoy!!

Puzpix.com - by Sumon Sadhu (sharpshoot), Jamie Quint (jamiequint) and Tim
Davey (Timmmah)

~~~
danw
Nice puzzle guys, now all those twitters make sense :)

Is Tim the one I met at opencoffee?

------
Sam_Odio
Nice job jamie :) Great interface. Have you thought about allowing users to
upload their own puzzles & share them w/ friends?

Maybe you can create some sort of javascript widget that users load into their
myspace profiles / websites??

------
danielha
Cool stuff, guys. I aced that PG puzzle in 10 seconds flat.

Is this using the script.aculo.us effects library?

~~~
sharpshoot
how many moves?

~~~
sharpshoot
also try the more difficult ones...not only the 9 , but the 16 and the 24
(correction :)

~~~
jamiequint
9 (3x3) - 16 (4x4) - 25 (5x5)

25x25 would be INSANE

~~~
brett
isn't 5x5=25? there are definitely 25 tiles on the hard puzzle.

~~~
jamiequint
heh, yeah, oops

------
python_kiss
Hey Jamie and Sumon, that's awesome. The interface is great since it took me
about 2 seconds to figure it out. Though, you guys might need to increase the
complexity of the game in order to make it more addictive. Nobody likes to
solve puzzles they know they can solve :)

~~~
jamiequint
did you try one of the hard puzzles (5x5), if you search for your own images
you can find some that are pretty hard! thanks for the suggestion

------
epall
I'm struggling with how the pieces shift around. As I'm dragging a piece
across the puzzle it messes up everything else I've done. I'd prefer to have
it not affect other pieces until I drop it, at which point it swaps places
with the piece I drop it on.

------
drop19
Building small apps like this is a great learning experience -- I'd love to
read more about what you learned by doing it, and what kind of traffic you are
seeing

------
jamiequint
puzpix.com - have you got the moves?

My Record - 8 seconds!

Also, IE Warning - Using this site with IE may hurt your eyes - New layout in
the works...

